
ARIA: Poison or Antidote? - feross
https://web.dev/aria-poison-or-antidote/
======
mtmail
The encryption algorithm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARIA_(cipher)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARIA_\(cipher\))
or web accessibility framework [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WAI-
ARIA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WAI-ARIA) ?

~~~
mtmail
ah, ok, I think it was mean to be this URL, published today
[https://web.dev/aria-poison-or-antidote/](https://web.dev/aria-poison-or-
antidote/)

~~~
dang
Fixed now. Thanks!

